# Messwandler Wheatstonsche Messbrücke



## MrLeeh (30 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte gern die Temperatur von einem Heizelement über Widerstandsmessung bestimmen. Dieses hat bei Raumtemperatur ungefähr R=9 Ohm. Als erstes muss ich mal untersuchen wie der Temperaturkoeffizient, bzw. generell die Änderung des Widerstands bei dem Material ist. Dazu möchte ich eine Messbrücke einsetzen. Kennt jemand kompakte, fertige Brückenschaltungen, bzw. Wandler mit integrierter Brücke?

Bei Rinck gibt es Messverstärker für Brückenschaltungen aber keine Brückenschaltungen an sich:

http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B108_D_MV-U-BR.PDF
http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B108S54_E_MV-U-BR_S54.PDF

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Mfg


----------



## Metabastler (4 Juli 2011)

Warum Messbrücke? Diese setzt man ein um kleine Widerstandsänderungen zu messen. 
Z.B. DMS oder Widerstandsanemometer. 
Bei Heizungen ist die Änderung meistens deutlicher und über herkömmliche Widerstandsmessung zu erfassen. Je nach Aufbau kann/wird jedoch eine Thermospannung auftreten, so dass eine Messung mit Wechselstrom  sinnvoll ist, was wieder für eine Wechselspannungsgespeißte Brücke spricht. 
Fertige Brücken sind meist im üblichen DMS Widerstandsbereich (160Ohm??) aufgebaut.  Mal bei HBM fragen?


----------



## MrLeeh (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo Metabastler,

es handelt sich in der Tat nur um sehr kleine Widerstandsänderungen. Der Widerstand der Heizschicht beträgt insgesamt nur 9 Ohm. Die Widerstandsänderung liegt im mOhm-Bereich pro K. Genau kann ich es noch gar nicht sagen. Ich habe jetzt erstmal selber ne Brücke aufgebaut und nutze jetzt ein Universalmessgerät von Ahlborn mit Almemo-Stecker ZA9650FS0 für Messbrücken Differenz Millivolt für Voruntersuchungen.
Für die Einbindung in die Anlage wird es dann wahrscheinlich der Messwandler von Rinck werden: http://www.rinck-electronic.de/rinck2001/pdf/B108_D_MV-U-BR.PDF.

Kennt jemand ein geeignetes Hutschienenmodul wo ich ne kleine Leiterplatte mit Widerständen reinpacken kann?

Danke
MrLeeh


----------



## cas (6 Juli 2011)

Hier sind gute Hutschienenmodule.
In der Breite Modular, Höhe der Leiterplatte glaub ich 72mm.
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_14740&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

MfG CAS


----------



## Metabastler (6 Juli 2011)

MrLeeh schrieb:


> Hallo Metabastler,
> 
> es handelt sich in der Tat nur um sehr kleine Widerstandsänderungen. Der Widerstand der Heizschicht beträgt insgesamt nur 9 Ohm. Die Widerstandsänderung liegt im mOhm-Bereich pro K.
> 
> ...



Moin MrLeeh,

Je nach Temperatur(differenzen) und Heiz- Leitermaterialkombination sind da aber auch schnell ein paar mV Thermospannungen drauf, die bei DC Messbrücken voll reinschlagen. (Test: Speisespannung umpolen und dann messen) und Deine Messtechnik hat derzeit DC-Brückenversorgung.

Die Selbsterwärmung in Verbindung mit dem Temperaturkoeffizienten der übrigen Brückenwiderstände hast Du ebenfalls betrachtet?

Heizelemente sind in ihrem Alterungsverhalten bzgl. Widerstandsänderungen auch lange nicht so gut spezifiziert wie RTDs .. Regelmäßiges Nachkalibrieren ist also nötig. Da wird evtl. eine Nachrüstung mit einem Temperatursensor billiger sein. 

(Wenn jetzt ein Lötkolben als Projektaufgabe runtergeregelt werden soll... OK, viel Spaß beim Erfahrung sammeln   aber eine Prozessregelung aufs Kelvin mit diesem Ansatz???)


----------



## MrLeeh (18 Juli 2011)

Hallo Metabastler,

ich kenne Anlagen, wo das so gemacht wird. Allerdings wird keine Messbrücke verwendet, sondern eine Konstantstromquelle mit Spannungsmessung.



			
				Metabastler schrieb:
			
		

> Die Selbsterwärmung in Verbindung mit dem Temperaturkoeffizienten der übrigen Brückenwiderstände hast Du ebenfalls betrachtet?


Ja, daran habe ich gedacht. Ich halte das jedoch für irrelevant wenn die Widerstände so dimensioniert sind, dass sie sich während der Messung nicht nennenswert erwärmen (entsprechenden Teilungsfaktor und Gesamtwiderstand auswählen).

Mfg
MrLeeh


----------

